# NZ Emerson's clones?



## Nick667 (9/12/15)

Has anyone managed to nail or come close to any of Emerson's beers?
I have only found a couple of ideas without much feed back.
I find them really addictive especially Bookbinder and 1812. Delicious!


----------



## Tilt (9/12/15)

Studio1 on the realbeerNZ forum nailed a good Bookie clone (named it Spellbinder). Check out a version via the URL below. Have brewed this one a few times and my fave version was with WL 007. Tasty as!

http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/group/nzcaseswap/forum/topics/cs9-spellbinder?xg_source=activity


----------



## Nick667 (9/12/15)

Thanks tilt I have that recipe but there wasn't a lot of feedback.
It uses Riwaka and Styrian goldings but the blurb on the Emerson,s site says Fugles and Riwaka.
Bookbinder is a fantastic beer in my opinion and not to high in alc but over here (NZ) it just costs to much.

How close to the original do you think it is?
Do you bottle or keg?

Thanks again.


----------



## Tilt (9/12/15)

Check out the feedback on the case swap thread I linked- a few pages of comments and evaluation of that recipe. Side by side with the original its a dead ringer to my tastes - but that's more down to brewing process rather than recipe. 
Now that Emerson's is owned by Lion maybe the hop bill has changed. For my mind Styrians are the real deal - but the challenge is more to do with getting the Riwaka than the accompanying hop. 
I have kegged and bottled this beer - both are good but keep the carb under 1.8 volumes and let them warm to 10degrees plus for maximum enjoyment.


----------



## spog (9/12/15)

Nick667 said:


> Has anyone managed to nail or come close to any of Emerson's beers?I have only found a couple of ideas without much feed back.I find them really addictive especially Bookbinder and 1812. Delicious!



1812, fark me that's a top drop ! recipe = happy me.


----------



## Nick667 (10/12/15)

Thanks Tilt I checked your link and it is different to the one that I found but I have seen it before.
I bottle and find that ales that are high in crystal ( I guess that is what the caramel is) take a long time to condition. I will give it a crack next brew. Cant wait actually!

Hey Spog I found an 1812 recipe on Homebrewtalk I think it was. Just googled Emersons 1812 clone. If I could link it I would, but there is no feedback at all. Peter Smith on Realbeer had it up in the forum but that was it. Nothing else.


----------

